# Installer Tiger sur un disque dur Externe



## nico91410 (1 Octobre 2010)

Salut !

J'explique mes petits problèmes.

Je viens de sortir du grenier mon iMac G3 Flower Power (500Mhz, 20GO, 192Ram).

Il est sur OS 9.1, j'ai vu que l'on pouvait mettre sur cet iMac Tiger. Le problème c'est que le lecteur CD n'est pas au top de sa forme, donc il me rejette pas mal de CD et même celui de Tiger. Bien sûr je n'ai pas de lecteur CD externe (FireWire).

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'installer Tiger sur un Disque dur externe (je démonte mon hd du G3 puis je le mets dans un boitier externe) à partir de mon MacBook pro (sous snow léopard) ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2010)

Première chose à faire vérifier si le firmware est à jour.
Sinon gros problèmes en perspective&#8230;
c'est un dvd universel que tu as (noir) ?
avec 192Mo de Ram tiger ce n'est pas la peine ! Il me semble même qu'il ne peut pas s'installer&#8230;


----------



## nico91410 (1 Octobre 2010)

Oui je viens de le mettre à jour.

Donc tu penses, que tout simplement, le CD (4 CD et non DVD) ne peut pas se lancer car il n'y pas assez de ram dans l'ordi ?


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2010)

Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit ça.
Il me semble, sans être sûr, que ça boote mais que ensuite il refuse d'installer avec aussi peu de Ram.
Il y a une manip que tu peux essayer si ton MBP dispose du FW400 et que tu as un câble :
les deux ordis reliés avec le câble
démarrage du MBP en mode "target", "t" enfoncé au boot avec le Cd1 de Tiger dedans
démarrage de l'iMac avec la touche "alt" enfoncée
Propose t'il le Cd de Tiger pour booter ?


----------



## nico91410 (1 Octobre 2010)

Malheureusement je n'ai pas de firewire 400 sur mon macbook pro. Mais je vais essayer de trouver ça chez un ami. Puis j'essaierai la manip.


----------



## nico91410 (4 Octobre 2010)

Salut !

Je viens de me procurer un MacBook avec FireWire 400 et le câble. 

Au démarrage de l'iMac G3 en appuyant sur alt (aucun autre disque reconnu).

Puis en démarrant avec os 9.1 il m'indique que le disque ne peut être utilisé (le HD de mon MacBook)

Là je suis perdu !


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2010)

T'as bien démarré le MB en mode target (t) d'abord ?


----------



## nico91410 (4 Octobre 2010)

Oui je l'ai démarré avant, mon G3 le reconnais, mais me demande de l'initialiser de même avec mon cd de tiger. 

Le problème ne viendrait pas des différentes versions de Mac OS étendu (journalisé etc) ?


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2010)

Tu ne peux pas poster une copie écran de ton G3 quand tu boote avec "alt" avec le PB branché en target ?
essaie aussi de booter avec "alt" sans mettre le Cd dans le lecteur du MB
tu mets le cd quand tu as l'écran
après tu appuie sur la flèche de gauche pour qu'il recherche un volume bootable

au fait le mini pour Tiger :



Processeur PowerPC G3, G4 ou G5
FireWire intégré
*Au moins 256 Mo de RAM*
Lecteur DVD (DVD-ROM), combo (CD-RW/DVD-ROM) ou SuperDrive (DVD-R) pour linstallation
Au moins 3 Go despace disque disponible (4 Go si vous installez les outils de développement XCode 2 Developer Tools)


----------



## nico91410 (4 Octobre 2010)

C'est bon l'installation vient de commencer. J'ai dû faire une mauvaise manip.

Pour le mini de Tiger je viens de retrouver une barrette de 512mo, ce qui va me faire 640mo de RAM. Avec ça j'espère que  ça va quand même tourner facilement pour internet.
Mais je me fais pas d'illusion ça reste un G3.

Merci encore pour toutes les infos et pour les combines.


----------

